# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Песни от Наталии Тороповой

## Наталия Торопова

Наталия Торопова

Добрый день, уважаемые коллеги! Долго не решалась выставить на всеобщий суд наше творчество. В основном мы пишем песни конкретно к какому-то мероприятию. Буду рада и благодарна любому отзыву.:rolleyes:

Данная песня была написана к 65-летию Победы. Сл. Светлана Визгина и Наталия Торопова. муз. Михаил Кулаков, исполняет Светлана Визгина.

http://files.mail.ru/KNK76W

----------


## Лев

*Наталия Торопова*,
 Не спеши и не волнуйся:smile:
 Будь! Как дома обоснуйся.
 Инфу ссылки напиши
 И... точи карандаши:biggrin:
 Ссылка на файл большого объёма 52мгб - никто качать не будет... Лучше в МР3 и желательно на ресурсах, где можно слушать не скачивая. www.dump.ru www.realmusic.ru

----------


## Наталия Торопова

А эта песенка была написана, как финальная к теле проекту "Ты звезда" /на местном телевидении/. В принципе, мы её теперь везде на финалку вытаскиваем. Сл. Наталии Тороповой, муз. Михаила Кулакова. исп. Наталия Торопова и Светлана Визгина. 
"ПОД СВОДОМ СОЗВЕЗДИЙ"
http://files.mail.ru/J0Z7JD

У нас в районе ежегодно проходят Всероссийские соревнования по биатлону, соответственно практически каждый год мы пишем новые песни на открытие:smile: Вот одна из них. Сл. Наталии Тороповой, муз. Михаила Кулакова, исп. Светлана Визгина, Наталия Торопова и Михаил Кулаков
"ЭТО БИАТЛОН"
http://files.mail.ru/JKPAW8

А эта просто для встречи с газовиками. Сл. Наталии Тороповой. муз. Михаила Кулакова, исп. Михаил Кулаков
"СТАРЫЙ ДРУГ"
http://files.mail.ru/H8B48Q

В прошлом году был юбилей нашего села. Написали пару песенок. Сл. Наталии Тороповой, муз. Михаила Кулакова. исп. Иван Зольников, Михаил Кулаков, Наталия Торопова.
"СЛЕД СЧАСТЬЯ" и "ЛЮБИМЫЙ НАШ УВАТ"
http://files.mail.ru/JQQH4Y
http://files.mail.ru/ML1MZZ

----------


## Наталия Торопова

> Не спеши и не волнуйся
> Будь! Как дома обоснуйся.
> Инфу ссылки напиши
> И... точи карандаши
> Ссылка на файл большого объёма 52мгб - никто качать не будет... Лучше в МР3 и желательно на ресурсах, где можно слушать не скачивая. www.dump.ru www.realmusic.ru



Спасибо большое. Сейчас попытаюсь перезалить. :flower:

----------


## luudvig

Наташ,послухал песню к 65-летию.достойно.Токо вокалистка перебарщивает виброй.

----------


## Наталия Торопова

Пробую, не знаю получилось или нет...

"ПОД СВОДОМ СОЗВЕЗДИЙ"
http://dump.ru/file/4657374

----------


## luudvig

> "ПОД СВОДОМ СОЗВЕЗДИЙ"


Классно!!!

----------


## Наталия Торопова

> Наташ,послухал песню к 65-летию.достойно.Токо вокалистка перебарщивает виброй.


Спасибо!:rolleyes:

"ЭТО БИАТЛОН"
http://dump.ru/file/4657386

"СТАРЫЙ ДРУГ"
http://dump.ru/file/4657389

"СЛЕД СЧАСТЬЯ"
http://dump.ru/file/4657401

"ЛЮБИМЫЙ НАШ УВАТ"
http://dump.ru/file/4657400

----------


## luudvig

*Наталия Торопова*,
Я так понял - вам не нужен файл "Храните память" в мп3?

----------


## tamara rabe

Наташа, получается! Залей и остальные, пожалуйста.  :Aga:  :flower:

----------


## Наталия Торопова

> Я так понял - вам не нужен файл "Храните память" в мп3?


Нужен. Простите,:rolleyes:торможу  :flower: . Отправила в личку е mail.

----------


## Лев

*Наталия Торопова*,
 С удовольствием послушал песни. Великолепные аранжировки и звукорежиссура. Кто, где, когда?:smile:

----------


## Наталия Торопова

> С удовольствием послушал песни. Великолепные аранжировки и звукорежиссура. Кто, где, когда?


Есть в Тюменской области живописный край, Уватский район, являющийся самой южной точкой крайнего севера. Вот в райцентре - Увате, в Районном доме культуры мы живём и трудимся. Аранжировки Михаила Кулакова /чья и музыка/, звукорежиссёр - Сергей Лосев. Все - работники РДК. Все плюса тоже записаны Лосевым на нашей же студии. Как говорится, сами, в своей же каше...:biggrin:

----------


## Лев

> Все - работники РДК.


Браво всем!!!

----------


## luudvig

> являющийся самой южной точкой крайнего севера


Суперно!!! Молодцы!

----------


## Лиля КАЗАНСКАЯ

ОЧЕНЬ всё здорово, просто молодцвы!!!!

----------


## Наталия Торопова

"Храните память о войне" минус в mp3

http://dump.ru/file/4658888

"ХРАНИТЕ ПАМЯТЬ О ВОЙНЕ" плюс

http://dump.ru/file/4658949

----------


## dviv

> "Храните память о войне" минус в mp3
> 
> http://dump.ru/file/4658888
> 
> "ХРАНИТЕ ПАМЯТЬ О ВОЙНЕ" плюс
> 
> http://dump.ru/file/4658949


Наташа я правильно понял , что слова  Светлана Визгина и Наталия Торопова, музыка Михаил Кулаков? 
  КЛАСС. Мне понравилось. Молодцы. А нельзя минус "ПОД СВОДОМ СОЗВЕЗДИЙ" попросить? Авторство гарантирую
   Наташа. А на чем аранжировку делали?

----------


## Наталия Торопова

> Наташа я правильно понял , что слова Светлана Визгина и Наталия Торопова, музыка Михаил Кулаков?
> КЛАСС. Мне понравилось. Молодцы. А нельзя минус "ПОД СВОДОМ СОЗВЕЗДИЙ" попросить? Авторство гарантирую


Да,совершенно верно. В данной песне слова Светланы Визгиной и Наталии Тороповой, музыка Михаила Кулакова. Минусовку "Под сводом созвездий"  можно, только ближе к концу августа, т.к. я сейчас нахожусь в отпуске kuku, а минуса у меня на работе.

----------


## dviv

> Да,совершенно верно. В данной песне слова Светланы Визгиной и Наталии Тороповой, музыка Михаила Кулакова. Минусовку "Под сводом созвездий"  можно, только ближе к концу августа, т.к. я сейчас нахожусь в отпуске kuku, а минуса у меня на работе.


Буду ждать с Уважением Владимир. :flower:

----------


## Ксюша..

С удовольствием послушала! Молодцы!!!

----------


## Батыр-Али

*Наталия Торопова*,
МОЛОДЦЫ, КЛАССНО!!! 
 И ещё, Наташа, если возможно, поделитесь пажалуста минусом "СЛЕД СЧАСТЬЯ"

----------


## govern

Улётные песни!!!Выложите ещё что-нибудь!!!
Наталия  хотел попросить у Вас минус песенки "ПОД СВОДОМ СОЗВЕЗДИЙ",если можно!?

----------


## Ирина Леонидовна

Большое спасибо за песню "Под сводом созвездий"!!! Это просто здорово! Мне такая песня очень нужна для детского дома на конкурс "Две звезды". Ещё раз огромное спасибо за ваше творчество!!!

----------


## Батыр-Али

Наташа! Ждем Вашего возвращения.

----------


## lhava

Здраствуйте, зайшла в гости и понравилось.:biggrin: Молодец Наташа!

----------


## Марфагай

Здравствуйте Наталья! Послушали с дочкой Ваши песни,ооочень понравились!!! Подскажите Ваши песни можно петь нашим детям на конкурсах?И как это делается?

----------

